# picking up work from driving through neighbourhoods?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Just wondering how you guys pick up work just driving around?

Last year i only got waived down once. The truck wasn't looking the greates though, this year i have cleaned the truck up a bit. 

Thinking the best way to do it is probably just put a sign on the truck and drive around while people are shoveling. Something like a price or something like that. What would you guys suggest?

I only have 6 houses and one apart building with 30 spots

so i could really use a pickup on the numbers to cover myself for the winter.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

just drive around and when u see somebody struggling shoveling ask him to plow his driveway


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

ive been flagged down multiple times by shovelers asking for a quick job.. i tell them 5 bucks.. just to help out.. 

and before the low baller nut kick comes through.. i havnt scored and account doing this.. just helping people out in the neighborhood 

and its usually when they get to the end of the driveway where the county plows have been pummeling there and with wet junk all day..


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When i plowed township roads back in the day. (starting again this year) People use to wave us down all the time. It was great we would back in do the driveway and the keep on plowing the road. We were double dipping hard core. Getting paid by the hour to plow the road and doing driveways when you were still on the clock.

Then the day came. When one of the plow guys (not me) Plow someones drive way and they went to the township meeting and was raising hell about tax payers paying us to do driveways. So that put a stop to all that. If we got caught you were fired. So now i was telling people i would have to come back after i was off the clock. By that tiome someone esle already did them.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy that was good while it lasted i bet.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ive had better luck driving the old beat up f250 around than when im in a nice truck, people see you in a beat up truck and no matter how much i tell them they think they are getting a deal. I think they believe old beat up truck means im a lowballer or something. ive sold more lawn and landscape work if i show up in the old truck to than in my 2001 F250 4x4 superduty diesel. By the way the old one is a 95 f250 4x4 that has the typical ford cancer.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you cant anymore , everybody and their sister has a blower :waving:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

We don't do any flag-downs, way too much liability. You never know what's under the snow on a property you've never seen before...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

wizardsr;881777 said:


> We don't do any flag-downs, way too much liability. You never know what's under the snow on a property you've never seen before...


That is ture.

But most flag downs i ever did they never even ask for your name. So after you leave, it would be hard for them to try to get a hold of you if they have problems or want to sue. Plus even if they did. There is no proof you even plowed the driveway if they paid you cash.


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

ive been flagged down multiple times in neighborhoods i have a stack of liabilty wavers i keep in the truck with me if they look like they may be one of people that will give problems...some have turned into accounts...its nice to pick them up for cash because thats coffee money or lunch money that u werent expecting when u woke up that day


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My truck is fully decaled and says "CALL US" right on the side. That in itself gives people the feeling we are recruiting business. The best storms are the ones that end about 6-7am on a weekday. Go out and have your windows down and lights flashing and drive real slow past the shovelers. I charge minimum $40 to drop my blade for a one shot deal. I also keep contracts in my truck incase someone wants to sign up for a seasonal rate. 

Last winter in one morning I made almost $900 cash from people waving me down.


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Deco;881672 said:


> you cant anymore , everybody and their sister has a blower :waving:


so true. after the last storm, I took a drive basically just to get a coffee and I couldn't believe how many driveways were blown.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

D&S snowplowing;923551 said:


> ive been flagged down multiple times in neighborhoods i have a stack of liabilty wavers i keep in the truck with me if they look like they may be one of people that will give problems...some have turned into accounts...its nice to pick them up for cash because thats coffee money or lunch money that u werent expecting when u woke up that day


what does your liability waiver state? could you post a copy? thx


----------



## h8to wrk (Dec 12, 2009)

Because I only plow for my self and family I get waved down all the time. Mostly just to clear the end of the drive way where the city plow has pushed all the crap from the road. It might be because I Just have a regular truck with a plow. I just make it clear that I am not perfect but I would be glad to help out.


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 24, 2009)

shott8283;880557 said:


> ive been flagged down multiple times by shovelers asking for a quick job.. I tell them 5 bucks.. Just to help out..
> 
> And before the low baller nut kick comes through.. I havnt scored and account doing this.. Just helping people out in the neighborhood
> 
> and its usually when they get to the end of the driveway where the county plows have been pummeling there and with wet junk all day..


any plower that drops his plow for $5.00 ought to be punched in the nose. You're only reducing yourself to the "cockroach" level when you get that desperate for worl.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

rodbuilder;929482 said:


> any plower that drops his plow for $5.00 ought to be punched in the nose. You're only reducing yourself to the "cockroach" level when you get that desperate for worl.


amen brother!!!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I make a little paper ad that says Snow Plowing/Shoveling with my number hanging on tags at the bottom. I put them at the local coffee hang out and at the grocery store. Any place that has a bulliten board. $20-$25 minimum here. Cash is best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

rodbuilder;929482 said:


> any plower that drops his plow for $5.00 ought to be punched in the nose. You're only reducing yourself to the "cockroach" level when you get that desperate for worl.





drivewaydoctor;930122 said:


> amen brother!!!


Then I guess you believe this "cockroach" needs to be punched in the nose too then. On Christmas day I plowed the driveway apron of an eldery lady trying to clear the freezing slush/snow mix that the city plow left there for her. Her neighbor (one of my customers) gave me a $5 tip when I told her no charge. So technically I dropped the plow for that. Next time I will consult the both of you before doing anything kind for somebody, even if it is an eldery lady on Christmas. Afterall I would hate to get punched in the nose over the internet. :laughing:

Read Shott's post before replying to it, it was basically referring to a driveway apron, not the whole driveway. The apron takes what... one whole minute total if you go very slow clearing it. $5 for a minute of work is not bad at all.

Matt


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

There's no way I'm doing any flag down for less than full price, and the driveway apron is $10 or more. I had a guy last year ask for a free swipe -- "how about when you're done there you turn around & hit this?" I knew what he implied, so I came back with "Ok... $10." He tried to argue with me that it was a single pass. I didn't argue with him but stayed firm with my quote. He didn't buy, and I didn't care. It's one thing to do charity on your own terms, and I have that option at my discretion, but when someone expects free work.... EF 'em! I try to recruit flag downs permanently, as they are obviously on my route if I was passing by!


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i use to get flagged down while plowing the house beside them not much when driving down the road but did get couple calls from people i drove past that remembered the number on the side of the truck 

if your gonna have a sign make sure your number is huge who care about the (SNOWPLOWING) huge then your number small cause they can see the plow and see the number and put 2 together rather than seeing snowplowing then a little number that they cant read 

just a thought for people that dont get alot of calls


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I usually charge more for flag downs. I have a regular list of customers that I make good money on every snow storm and want to provide them with good service. Usually the only time when you get flagged down is when it snowed allot and the people don't feel like shoveling. Most of these people would not think about spending money with you in a regular snow storm that they can shovel or just drive over. Now that they are desperate they want you to help and the want a deal. I have a $40 minimum for my customers and would not think of going lower for someone who just needs me for one storm. Depending upon what type of mood I'm in and how long I've been out plowing I charge any where from $40 to $100 bucks. If they don't like it I just keep on driving. I'm in business to pay my bills and make money. You have to bill out enough in a snow storm to cover overhead, insurance, repairs, down time do to lack of snow, your time preparing and cleaning up from a storm ect.ect. Just because I can make 2000 in one day off of snow does not mean it was one day worth of work. Every storm means about 3-4 for days worth of work and who knows when the next storms coming, there is a lot more time involved than the 5 mins that you spend plowing a drive. I provide my customers with reliable service. This means you can't go on vacation all winter, spending lots of time and money making sure equipment is in good order and ready to work, lots of down time because it does not always snow ect. ect. My point being is the customers never see the big picture, but if you want to last in business than you have to. It takes a lot of time and money to go out and play in the snow and if you don't cover this overhead with your charges you won't be around very long. I try to be fair with my prices but giving people deals only take away from my bottom line, especially if it's just some guy flagging you down because he is to cheap to have a contract with a plow guy in the first place.


----------

